# Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€



## Elvantoro (18. Juni 2015)

*Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein 15" Notebook zum mixen und produzieren von Musik.

Wichtige wären ansonsten:



Absolute Verlässlichkeit bei Traktor und Abelton 
min. i5 Intel CPU 
schnelle Einsatzfähigkeit (kurze Ladezeiten) 
möglichst leise beim surfen und arbeiten zu Hause 
Photoshop und Illustrator sollten gleichzeitig gut laufen 
Gute Verarbeitung 
Display Matt 
Schnelle Wlan Karte 

Das Gewicht spielt keine sehr große Rolle. Blueray Laufwerk ist nicht wichtig.

Ich könnte mir auch gut ein gebrauchtes vorstellen, in dem ich zusätzlich eine schnelle  SSD verbaue.

500€ wären mein maximum. Gerne aber auch günstiger. 

Die Systemanforderung der Programme ist relativ gering. 
Daher denke ich das man den Fokus auf Performance legen kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## fridayA (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Da bist du mit 500€ aber an der Untergrenze.

Schau mal hier.

Notebooks günstig kaufen >> Preis bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Puh mein lieber Scholli! Ich hab zu Studienzeiten auch mit Traktor aufgelegt und mit Ableton rumgedaddelt... Photoshop hab ich immer nur mit dem großen Rechner gemacht.... und das was Du da an Anforderungen schreibst für DAS Budget ist schon so ne Nummer... 
Zuverlässigkeit verstehe ich sehr gut, dass Dir wichtig ist! Gibt nix schlimmeres als wenn im Club die Technik versagt und man ne pfeifende Menge vor sich hat...  Da musst Du dann aber von ACER absehen... die sehen auf dem Papier gut aus haben mich aber schon einige mal im Stich gelassen... 
Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich Dir zu 8Gb RAM raten! Eine SSD wird bei deinem Budget nicht drin sein (zum Auflegen will man ja immer ne große Musiksammlung dabei haben und Platz für Musiksamples brauchste auch und von Photoshop gar nich zu reden, also mind. 500Gb. Hier würde sich eine SSHD anbieten für den Punkt der Performance ist das zwar förderlich aber ersetzt natürlich keine vollwertige SSD!
PS und Illu gleichzeit... Jetzt wirst du unrealistisch zu dem Budget (beide Prozesse ausgelastet versteht sich!) ... 
Gute Verarbeitung zu nem fairen Preis... Minimiert die Auswahl der Hersteller auch schonmal...

Ich würde Dir ja grundsätzlich raten das Budget nochmal zu überdenken und etwas aufzustocken wenn möglich... Sowas was Du suchst fängt mMn in solchen Regionen an und geht bei Apple MacBook Pro natürlich weiter... 

Da bleibt eigentlich nur das G50-70 von Lenovo.. Bei dem Angebot ist kein Windows dabei aber das bekommste ja für 25 Euro auf eBay. Lenovo G50-70 59443467 Notebook 15"/ i5-4210U/ 8GB/ 500GB SSHD/ Radeon R5 M230 2GB/ FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## dekay55 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Ach kommt so übertrieben ist das auch nicht. Ich bin selbst DJ und mache auch Live mit Ableton Mukke. Ich nutze dazu einen 250€ Laptop den ich bisl aufgepept hab ( Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 ), Meine Config ist : Pentium P6200, 4GB Ram, 128gb SSD, das ganze auf Win 7 32bit, gepaart mit nem Numark Interface für Traktor und nem Novation Interface für Ableton, Cubase und co muss ich sagen das ich kaum CPU last habe wenn ich Traktor und co nutze und mir ist die kiste in 2 jahren noch nie einmal abgeschmiert. Ich hab selbst die erfahrung gemacht lieber nen billigen Laptop der was taugt für Veranstaltungen und Partys nehmen da ist nich tragisch wenn die Kiste abraucht, es brauch kein schicki micki teil und kein sündhaft teures geraet. Das einzige worauf man wirklich acht legen sollte bei nem DJ Lappi, er sollte möglichst viele USB haben und nen SD Kartenleser.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Es muss kein neues Notebook sein. 

Wegen dem Budget habe ich oben auch ein gebrauchtes Notebook in Betracht gezogen.
Wobei mir das G50-70 schon ganz gut gefällt.

Aber Ebay ist voll von alten Lenovo Kisten ab 300€ 
Allerdings kenne ich mich mit den älteren Notebook Prozessoren nicht so gut aus. Da gibt es einfach zu viele. Teilweise gibt es i7 die schlechter als ein i3 sind usw. 
Photoshop muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Wäre ganz nett gewesen 
Die SSD kann noch on Top kommen also zzgl. zu den 500€ 
Eine Curcial M4 128 GB hätte ich noch da. 

Eine neue 850 Evo wäre zwar netter gewesen aber was soll man machen.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Das einzige worauf man wirklich acht legen sollte bei nem DJ Lappi, er sollte möglichst viele USB haben und nen SD Kartenleser.



Andere Perspektive und Anspruch, die ich nun nicht verteufeln möchte oder als falsche bezeichnen sondern einfach anders. Mir ist eben 3-4 mal passiert, dass ich echt (zum Glück immer nur Studenten- oder Privatpartys) ohen Technik da gestanden bin und mir nen Erstazlaptop besorgen muss und erstmal via Windows Media Player auflegen musste während ich Treiber, Musik, Software etc. für mein Setup dort installiert habe. 

Zu deinem Zitat: Wieso viele USB und erst recht kann ich doch auf so nen Cardreader verzichten (auch wenn ihn heute nahezu jeder Laptop ja verbaut hat)??? Ich hab hab immer nur einen gebraucht: Für meinen Reloop Controller und evtl. mal nen 2. wenn der Gastgeber/Club oder so mit seiner eigenen Musik/externen Festplatte/USB STick angerückt ist. Die habe ich aber vorher eingeladen in Traktor und analysieren lassen und wenn die Paty dann stieg hab ich halt im Hintergrund weiter analysieren lassen aber das zieht halt doch ganz schön CPU Ressourcen und damit es dann nicht zu hängern/Aussetzern kommt wa ich immer froh um ne starke CPU  

Nen billigen Laptop wie von dir vorgeschlagen würde ich zu sowas niemals anrühren, außer man weiß halt, dass es nen Koma-Besäufnis werden könnte... dann evtl. aber dann nehm ich nich meinen Eigenen sondern den des Gastgebers o.Ä. und schmeiß da vorher alles in Minimalvariante schnell drauf 

@TE: Also WENN du Budget hast für ne zusätzliche SSD kannste die hier nehmen (z.B.) die ist günstig und wirklich ausreichend groß wenn PS nicht sein muss und die "große" Musiksammlung kannst Du ja auf ner externen USB 3.0 Platte mit dir rum schleppen wenn nötig. Ich selbst würde NIE wieder auf eine SSD verzichten wollen auf der WIN bzw. das Betriebssystem inkl. Programen läuft.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Also hier gehen die Meinungen ja schwer auseinander, wie ich feststellen muss.
Ich entscheide mich mal für die goldene Mitte. Denke mit 500 € zzgl einer SSD komme ich da schon ganz gut weiter.
USB Anschlüsse kann ich z.B gar nicht genug haben. Aktuell hat mein Notebook 4 die alle immer belegt sind.
Meine Freunde müssen mit ihren Macbooks immer noch ein USB-Hub nutzen, weil die Anschlüsse nicht ausreichen.
min, 2 Controller + Soundkarte für Traktor Audio 8 oder 10 evtl. Mixer usw.

Also 3 sollten es mindestens schon sein.

Aber ihr habt beide Recht


----------



## Elvantoro (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Hat jemand noch eine Empfehlung  für mich ?
Kann gerne auch gebraucht oder B Ware sein. 
War schon auf diversen Seiten unterwegs. 
Finde aber leider nichts was mir so richtig zusagt.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Ein gebrauchtes T520  (oder wenn du dir beim Budget noch einen Ruck gibst ein T530 ) wäre etwas Passendes für deine Anforderungen.

Nicht ganz schlau werde ich aber hieraus. Was genau meinst du mit:


> Die Systemanforderung der Programme ist relativ gering.
> Daher denke ich das man den Fokus auf Performance legen kann.


Wenn die Programme nur geringe Anforderungen stellen muss doch der Fokus eben nicht auf brachialer Rechenpower liegen. Oder meinst du etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## Elvantoro (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Ich meinte die Systemanforderung  von Ableton und Traktor.

Windows 7 oder 8 (aktuellstes Service Pack, 32/64 Bit), 2.0 GHz Intel Core i5 oder gleichwertiger AMD-Prozessor, 4 GB RAM Quelle:

Daher keine schnelle Grafikkarte sondern den Fokus mehr auf CPU und RAM und eine passende SSD legen.
Damit die Kiste rennt!

T520 und T530 sehen schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## zinki (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schnelles 15" Notebook  für Traktor Pro 2 Abelton 9 und Photoshop 6 500€*

Dell oder Lenovo Business Lines.
Vor allem die Dells sind sehr robust und gelten als unverwüstlich.
Gibts aber hauptsächlich als A-/B- Ware in der Bucht.
Da solltest du sogar bis 400€ was finden und kannst - je nach Gerät - mSATA SSD nachrüsten (SSD für OS und HDD als Musiksammlung).
Latitude sind Buisnessgeräte von Dell (eher Mobil) und Precision die Workstations (vllt für Photoshop interessant).


----------

